
The 2020 Guide for White Men in Tech - tghw
https://modus.medium.com/the-2020-guide-for-white-men-in-tech-23c9c5b57e82
======
drosan
Another lame writeup full of false assumptions (that are being provided as an
absolute and immutable truth) that has nothing to do with tech.

I've seen better examples of graphomania, karma and attentionwhoring tbh.

